# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Λισσός

## xara

Αν δεν έγινε απο κάποια βλάβη, απο ποιά αιτία προσάραξε το καράβι; Όργανα το πλοίο δεν είχε; Χάρτες της περιοχής, δεν είχαν;

----------


## Morgan

υπαρχουν απειροι λογοι για να κατσει ενα καραβι και σιγουρα οχι η βλαβη! η βλαβη σε αφηνει ας πουμε ακυβερνητο.
σε τετοια λιμανακια , ενας λαθος χειρισμος ειναι αρκετος ακομα και αν τα αβαθη ειναι χαρτογραφημενα.
επισης ειναι δυνατον  η χαρτογραφηση να μην ειναι σωστη, ο χαρτης να ειναι αδιορθωτος, ο καιρος να εχει τραβηξει τα νερα ή , ή , ή......
συνηθως αυτα προερχονται απο λαθος χειρισμο ή απροσεξια.

----------


## xara

Εντάξει. Να το κάνω το λάθος εγώ, που έχω ένα απλό δίπλωμα χειριστού ταχύπλοου, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά να το κάνει και ένας έμπειρότατος πλοίαρχος, ενός τέτοιου μεγέθους πλοίου, με (υποτίθεται) τέλεια όργανα... Εδώ, ένα δεκάμετρο σκάφος έχεις και ένα απλό βυθόμετρο, να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, το τοποθετείς.

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως γινονται αυτα και μαλιστα και σε λιμανια της προκοπης οχι σαν αυτο του νησιου!Τις προαλλες εκατσε μια βαρκα (μπαριζα) στο καναλι του Χιουστον !
ακριβως οπως με μια αβλεψια ή κακη εκτιμηση γινεται μια συγκρουση πλοιων στην μεση του Ωκεανου ετσι και εδω...ειναι περιεργα τα πραγματα.
ας πουμε αν εισαι λιγο κουρασμενος, ποσο ευκολα κανεις λαθος σε μια δουλεια που κατα τα αλλα κανεις καθημερινα στο γραφειο σου?

----------


## andreas

Να βάλω ορισμένα πράγματα στη θέση τους: 1) Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι 165,03 μέτρα μήκος και 6,32 μέτρα βύθισμα 2) Έχει τουμπαριστές μηχανές 3) Αν το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι έχει να χαρτογραφηθεί χρόνια φυσικό είναι το βάθος του να έχει μειωθεί.

Από τα παραπάνω βγαίνει το εξής συμπέρασμα: Ένα πολύ μεγάλο πλοίο (1) καθόλου ευέλικτο και πολύ αργό στις μανούβρες (2) πάει να μπει σε ένα ακατάλληλο λιμάνι (3). Τι να σου κάνει μετά ο πλοίαρχος; Αφού η ίδια η εταιρία δεν έστειλε ένα πιο μικρό βαπόρι (ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ) να κάνει την κρουαζιέρα, έπρεπενα τα περιμένει αυτά. Τέλος πάντων, το πλοίο μετά και τη δεύτερη προσάραξη, αποκολλήθηκε και συνεχίζει κανονικά.

----------


## Morgan

η ευθυνη βαρυνει* ΚΥΡΙΩ*Σ τις αρχες του λιμανιου και οχι την εταιρεια και τον πλοιαρχο.
Ο πλοιαρχος μεσα απο την ερευνα θα διαπιστωθει αν εκανε λαθος χειρισμο!
παντως , αυτο ειναι που τονισα και εγω παραπανω σχετικα με τους χαρτες που ΝΑΙ μπορει να ειναι λαθος , να βασιζονται σε παλιες χαρτογραφησεις , αδιορθωτοι (λαθος πλοιου) κ.α.
ειναι *ΒΑΣΙΚΗ* ομως υποχρεωση της λιμενικης αρχης να δεχεται και να απορριπτει πλοια στο να προσεγγισουν εφ'οσον οι διαστασεις τους δεν ειναι αυτες οπως καθοριζονται απο τις ιδιες!!! Οι λιμενικες αρχες καθοριζουν τα restrictions!!!!!!!!! Τα πλοια τα ακολουθουν (αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι και η εταιρεια δεν πρεπει να ψαχνει).

Ειδικα για τα τουριστικα πλοια οι "περιορισμοι" στο Αργοστολι γνωστοποιουνται αμα τη  αφιξη του πλοιου...ενω το βυσθισμα στο συγκεκριμενο λιμανι ειναι 6,0 ως 6,4 μετρα (μεταβαλλομενο!)Η παλιρροια εχει ενα range 0.3 μετρα!


ε δεν θελει και πολυ!

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...rder=0&thold=0

----------


## xara



----------


## chrb

...όχι και πολύ όμορφο καράβι σε σχέση με την αρχική του μορφή

----------


## Morgan

μετα το προσφατο συμβαν, εγινανα αραγε εργα αναβαθμισης στο λιμανι του Αργοστολιου??
καλοκαιρι ερχεται......κανα dredging ρε παιδιαααα

Μπααααα  :cry:  τιποτα νομιζω δεν εχει γινει ακομα

----------


## chrb

Και ας μην περιμένουμε στο άμεσο μέλλον. Πειραιάς , Αργοστόλι , Ηγουμενίτσα και πολλά άλλα λιμάνια θέλουν εκβάθυνση αλλά τίποτα.. :x

----------


## Morgan

> Και ας μην περιμένουμε στο άμεσο μέλλον. Πειραιάς , Αργοστόλι , Ηγουμενίτσα και πολλά άλλα λιμάνια θέλουν εκβάθυνση αλλά τίποτα.. :x


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text?c=112&id=90033064

Το 85% έως 100% των λιμανιών της χώρας μας έχουν σημαντικά έως πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα γύρω από κατηγορίες υποδομής, όπως: ασφάλεια των πλοίων στην προσέγγιση, προστασία της λιμενολεκάνης και των πλοίων από κυματισμούς, ποιότητα και ασφάλεια των εξυπηρετήσεων για τα πλοία στα κρηπιδώματα, διευκολύνσεις στη χερσαία ζώνη για επιβάτες και οχήματα, εξοπλισμός του λιμένα για εξυπηρέτηση και καταπολέμηση ρυπάνσεων και πυρκαγιάς...........

----------


## xara

Συμφωνώ. Ένας απο τους λόγους που υπάρχουν τα απαγορευτικά, είναι και αυτός. 3 είναι τα ασφαλή λιμάνια, εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι φυσικά. Ο Πειραιάς, η Σούδα και η Χαλκίδα.

----------


## chrb

Και ο Πειραιάς όχι σε όλα τα σημεία του(βλέπε προσάραξη Λισσος , Λατώ)

----------

